# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اشتباه در ثبت نام کنکور..بدبخت شدم رفت؟؟؟

## L3Ili.m

تازه متوجه شدم سریال شناسنامه سابقم رو وارد کردم حالا باید چیکار کنم؟
بازم فرصت ویرایش میدن یا این مشکل بی اهمیتیه؟؟
استرس گرفتم شاید بعدن گیر بدن..آخه سامانه کارت ملی هم که میرم فقط با سریال شناسنامه جدیدم میاره... :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Ali jk

ب سازمان سنجش زنگ بزن و اطلاع بده
بعده کنکور هم باید اثبات کنی ک اشتباه کردی و سهواقبلی و وارد کردی
درغیر این صورت متخلف شناخته میشی و احتمالا نذارن بری یونی و کنکور بدی

----------


## reza2018

از طریق سیستم پاسخ گویی سازمان سنجش پیگیری کن .

سیستم ارسال درخواست

----------


## bahram777

نگران نباش.کلا این فرم ثبت نام تقریبا فرمالیته هستش چون خودشون جداگونه استعلام میکنن.اگه بقیه اطلاعاتت رو صحیح وارد کردی هیچ مشکلی نیست چون کسی اولا با سریال شناسنامه اصولا کاری نداره ثانیا اگرم کار داشته باشن به راحتی قابل اثبات هستش که فقط یک اشتباه سهوی بوده ثالثا موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه کلا کاری با سریال شناسنامه ندارن.

----------


## L3Ili.m

> نگران نباش.کلا این فرم ثبت نام تقریبا فرمالیته هستش چون خودشون جداگونه استعلام میکنن.اگه بقیه اطلاعاتت رو صحیح وارد کردی هیچ مشکلی نیست چون کسی اولا با سریال شناسنامه اصولا کاری نداره ثانیا اگرم کار داشته باشن به راحتی قابل اثبات هستش که فقط یک اشتباه سهوی بوده ثالثا موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه کلا کاری با سریال شناسنامه ندارن.



خیالم راحت شد :Yahoo (105):

----------


## L3Ili.m

> ب سازمان سنجش زنگ بزن و اطلاع بده
> بعده کنکور هم باید اثبات کنی ک اشتباه کردی و سهواقبلی و وارد کردی
> درغیر این صورت متخلف شناخته میشی و احتمالا نذارن بری یونی و کنکور بدی


نه دیگه اینقدرا هم فک نکنم دردسر داشته باشه ها..آخه الان یادم اومد من پارسال هم با شناسنامه قبلیم ثبت نام کردم ولی سرجلسه کنکور با شناسنامه فعلی حاضر شدم و خب هیچ مشکلی پیش نیومد دیگه..

----------


## L3Ili.m

فقط یه نصیحت بکنم بهتون که هیچ وقت با فرم سال قبلتون ثبت نام نکنید..

----------


## ali_12

نه بابا اینها همه فرمالیته هست.کسی به سریال شناسنامه شما که کاری نداره
ولی در هر صورت حتما یا تماس بگیر و یا درخواست بده که سهوا این اشتباه رخ داده و سازمان سنجشم قبول میکنه.چیز مهمی نیست

----------


## mahmood21755

خخ من سال 96 سال تولدمو کافی نت به جای 78 .87 زده بود 
منم اصلا دقت نکردم 
رفتم کنکورم دادم و دانشگاهم رفتمو ...خخ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali jk

> نه دیگه اینقدرا هم فک نکنم دردسر داشته باشه ها..آخه الان یادم اومد من پارسال هم با شناسنامه قبلیم ثبت نام کردم ولی سرجلسه کنکور با شناسنامه فعلی حاضر شدم و خب هیچ مشکلی پیش نیومد دیگه..


خوده جلسه کنکور مشکلی نداره
موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه و قبولیت مشکل درس میشه
ب پشتیبانی سنجش اعلام کن دیگه

----------


## MehranWilson

ببین کلا یه چیزایی هستن اگه تو سایتم رفته باشی میبینی سازمان سنجش اونا رو نمیزاره تغییرشون بدی 
ولی بعضی چیزا مثل این زیاد اهمیت نمیدن 
 :Yahoo (4):  حالا مطمعنی عکست که گذاشتی دیگه ماله خودته؟

----------


## L3Ili.m

> ببین کلا یه چیزایی هستن اگه تو سایتم رفته باشی میبینی سازمان سنجش اونا رو نمیزاره تغییرشون بدی 
> ولی بعضی چیزا مثل این زیاد اهمیت نمیدن 
>  حالا مطمعنی عکست که گذاشتی دیگه ماله خودته؟



اعع خوب شد گفتیا..اشتباهی عکس پدربزرگمو گذاشتم :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (94):

----------

